# A little help please.........



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I got this sharks jaw off CraigsList and it was missing a few teeth.








I made some new ones out of foam board and coated them with white glue and then with latex. Thought that might do the trick, but I'm not very happy with the way they came out. I would rather they have a hard coat finish on them.








The original teeth were made out of some sort of foam with a hard coating covering the teeth. Does anyone know what I could use to coat over the foam board on the new teeth I made to give it a hard shell ? Thanks !








original tooth








original tooth


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, first thing that came to mind was monster mud. The one picture looks like it has a plaster type texture. I'm not a sculptor, but there is a product called sculpt or coat that is used to give a protective coating to paper clay projects. There are a few here who have used that product before that could give more info on the product!

BTW ... you are the KING of CraigsList finds!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I think you should just give up and sell it to me for the $50 you paid!
Seriously though, is it a thick, hard covering or more like something that was painted on?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Man, that's not fair. SFV Craigslist has NOTHING like this!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks IMU !  I thought about monster mud, but wasn't sure if that would work ?



IMU said:


> Well, first thing that came to mind was monster mud. The one picture looks like it has a plaster type texture. I'm not a sculptor, but there is a product called sculpt or coat that is used to give a protective coating to paper clay projects. There are a few here who have used that product before that could give more info on the product!
> 
> BTW ... you are the KING of CraigsList finds!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like fiber glass resin


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL
If I fix the teeth you'll have to give me like $55 for it 
It's not super thick, but the coating is pretty solid. seems to be dipped or brushed on ?



halstaff said:


> I think you should just give up and sell it to me for the $50 you paid!
> Seriously though, is it a thick, hard covering or more like something that was painted on?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What about making the teeth out of plasticard?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I've never heard of plasticard before. How thick is it and can it be shaped ? I need something that I can put a curve into, like a shark tooth. Any idea where I can get some ? Thanks



kprimm said:


> What about making the teeth out of plasticard?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/bitymoldsupply#p/search/9/VWkch-QEGkI
This is a demo of a resin that I use all the time, its a great hard coat and for the quantity you need it wont be that expensive. Its really good stuff.
And check out there whole channel, its prop making gold the info on there!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions ! 
A friend of mine had some foamcoat and let me try it on the shark teeth. I coated the teeth and they seem to have come out fine. I still need to sand, prime and paint them. The foamcoat left a nice hard shell on the teeth. Once I get it all put back together, I'll post pics. I'm thinking of painting it with Wildfire florescent paint so it will glow like crazy under black-light !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is foam coat like a spray paint?


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Why don't you try coating it with bondo? I use it for alot of stuff (other than cars) and it works nicely for some stuff, and eehhh for other stuff


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

No, it comes in powder form. You mix with water and brush it or you can trowel it on.http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=foam+coat&um=1&hl=en&sa=X&tbs=isch:1



Sickie Ickie said:


> Is foam coat like a spray paint?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

did you brush or trowel? (I think you said brush?)

How stiff did it turn out? Can it bend or crack with weight? Is it like fiber glass?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I brushed it on. It turned out pretty stiff. I might put one more coat on just to be safe. Not like fiberglass, more like plaster or monster mud once it's mixed from powder form. The teeth I coated were made from foam board and they seem to be holding up fine. Haven't had any problems with bending or cracking with weight.



Sickie Ickie said:


> did you brush or trowel? (I think you said brush?)
> 
> How stiff did it turn out? Can it bend or crack with weight? Is it like fiber glass?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That answers my questions. Thank you Bob.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

"you go in the cage, cage in the water, shark in the water, our shark, Oh fare thee well to you fair Spanish maidens oh fare thee well dear ladies of Spain, For we have received orders now to sail back to Boston and so nevermore shall we see you again" 

Quint, Jaws

I love that prop now if you can only make it move just a little that would scare anyone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I found this on Ebay. Maybe it will help you feel a little better about spending $50.

This is only $11,500 with free shipping. 










http://cgi.ebay.com/Megalodon-Shark...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea89f900e


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

"Brick in the Yard supply" (from the link in Allen H's post above) is awesome!
Absolutely prop making gold!
They have lots of great videos on everything from resin casting weapons to silicone masks and sell most everything they use in their videos.


...and I didn't realize that there was a whole other page after I posted this! LOL
That foam coat stuff looks great! Hope it works out for your teeth!

Wow Sickie Ickie, that's a pretty sweet set of jaws... and free shipping! I'll take 2 sets


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL
Thanks !



hpropman said:


> "you go in the cage, cage in the water, shark in the water, our shark, Oh fare thee well to you fair Spanish maidens oh fare thee well dear ladies of Spain, For we have received orders now to sail back to Boston and so nevermore shall we see you again"
> 
> Quint, Jaws
> 
> I love that prop now if you can only make it move just a little that would scare anyone.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL 
Thanks Sickie



Sickie Ickie said:


> I found this on Ebay. Maybe it will help you feel a little better about spending $50.
> 
> This is only $11,500 with free shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

New teeth in place. The white-white one's are the new teeth I made.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is nasty! Good find. $50, really that is great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... it's looking good.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Let's see a pic with you beside it Bob.


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

Those really blend in. A little blood and a few TOTs hanging from them and you'll never be able to tell the old from the new!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Skelly vs. Jaws*

I was thinking of incorporating a skelly with my jaws prop. This might not be the final pose for the skeleton, but just wanted to see what it might look like while hanging from the jaws. I'm going to paint the jaws and skelly with wildfire Luminescent paint :http://www.wildfirefx.com/products/paints/luminescent.aspx and maybe have a bubble machine hidden in the back of the jaws to simulate water bubbles. I may try some Wildfire Luminescent Water Dyes:http://www.wildfirefx.com/products/uvdyes/waterdye.aspx in the bubble machine to see if I can get the bubbles to react to black light ? Any suggestions are always welcome !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't they already make a black light bubble solution?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure ? I'll have to look into that 



Sickie Ickie said:


> Don't they already make a black light bubble solution?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep ! Thanks 
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-glowing-blacklight-bubbles-162800/



Sickie Ickie said:


> Don't they already make a black light bubble solution?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Check out this vid-: 




and blacklight bubbles http://www.blacklight.com/TeknoBubbles


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool ! Thanks Sickie


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to help, Bob.


----------

